
8 Safety Tips for Developers to Secure the Code - ozaemotion
http://www.zealousweb.com/blog/8-safety-tips-for-developers-to-secure-the-code/
======
Cypher
The article is so general it actually hinders a developers chance to find
something helpful.

Thorough testing. Research into bugs. Remain updated and prepared. Use
encryption.

These are answers for kids in 8th grade IT class.

Point 5. (Seek code analyzers’ help) is actually a risk.

------
daveguy
0) Don't try to create your own encryption methods.

